# Rem 1100 for skeet?



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

How can I get my Rem 1100 in 3" magnum to work/cycle for skeet. Are there any high brass or full dram shells that will cycle properly? I can't afford to shoot #6 high brass lead..Can you change the spring in the mechanism with a custom one for skeet?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Most semi autos cant cycle loads under 1 1/8 ounce so try to use something a little heavier.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

It is not so much a matter on how heavy the load is..it is how much dram gunpowder to give the load a high velocity to cycle...I guess I will have to get a friend to hand load some high brass in max dram in #7 shot at least I can shot partridge with it also..I am disappointed that I can't buy anything off the shelf...I know my brother in law's 2/3/.4 action can cycle most skeet loads..the 3'' magnum can't...maybe it is time to look into a NEW REMINGTON SPARTAN?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

The magnum 1100 was designed for just that, magnum loads. How many holes are in the barrel lug? You know what I'm talking about? Those tiny holes inside the barrel ring of the 1100 that spit the gas out that cycles the gun.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah. the 1100 magnum has one gas port..the 1100 standard has 2 gas ports and the 11-87 has four gas ports...I gues that is a fact of life..anyways I hardly target practice..last 40 years have been live targets of opportunity


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You are really pretty much out of luck when it comes to cycling light loads unless you want to comprimise your ability to safely(for the guns sake) shoot heavy loads. If you don't care about shooting heavy loads out of it any more, you could have the smith drill out another hole ot have it down to the standard 1100. But until then, there wont' be enough gas escaping through the gas port to cycle light loads.


----------



## yellowjacket (Mar 14, 2007)

You only need to buy a used 2 3/4 in. 1100 barrel in improved or skeet choke and you are in business. No other modifications are needed and you can shoot the light loads of 1oz and enjoy the skeet game. Actually the used 1100 barrels are pretty easy to find at gun show etc. and at a reasonable price.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea..I can borrow my brother in law's rem 1100 in 2/3/4 inch use his barrel or gun..he never shoots it anyways


----------



## three feathers (Sep 4, 2008)

mach,
I drilled another hole in my 1100 mag. barrel and tapped it for a allen screw.
Then I could remove the screw and shoot light loads or leave it in to shoot 3" mags.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I own two. I had a gunsmith tap a new gas port and thread it, and then cut the same thread in the Magnum port. When I want to use light loads I simply move the plug from one port to the other. I learned the hard way that simply opening the port can cause damage to the receiver area.


----------

